# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  &&ملاك الررروح بينكم من جديد فهل من مرحب&&

## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
بعد طول غياب ولظروف خارجة عن إرادتي ،،أعود إليكم من جديد
مع العلم أنكم في القلب كنتم ولا زلتم فلم أنسى أول منتدى التحقت به وأحسست بالإنتماء إليه و شعرت بوجودي فيه..
أبتعدت عنه لفترة لكن لم أنسه أبداً وكنت أمر عليه بين حين و آخر ولكن كلي خجل فلعلكم لا تقبلوني بعد هذا الغياب 
ولكن الحنين والشوق إليكم دعاني أن أجرب العودة اليكم من جديد وكلي أمل أن تقبلوني بينكم فإن قبلتموني عدت وإلا.. فالرأي إليكم  :huh:  
تقبلوا تحياتي و مودتي
أختكم
&& مـــــ الررروح ــــــــــــلاك &&

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*طبعاا فيه مرحب ولووو*
*هلا وغلا بملالالالاكوو*
*اشتقت لج وااااااااااجد**وكنت اسـأل عنج* 
*اتمنى غيابكِ كان ظرووف خير*
*واهلا فيج من جديد*
*ولاتعيدي الغياااب مرة ثاانيه*
*وبانتظااار مشااركاتكِ الحلووة*
*دمتي بووود*
*تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ومليوون هلآ ملووكه ،،* 
*منًوره برجعتش قلبووو =) ،،* 
*وإن شآء الله آخر الغيبآت قموره ،،*

*وآكيد وحشتينآ =)* 
*وآني إذآ تتذكريني آنسه كرزه =) ،،* 
*ونورتي قميله ،،* 
*سي يو*

----------


## آهات حنونه



----------


## ملكة سبأ

عوداً حميداً ياااا ملاك



يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

♥♥♥

*بكــل حـب وشـوق وآحـترآم* 


*نستقبلك ونفرش طريقك بالورد..*


*ونعطر حبر الكلمآت بالمسك والعنبر*


*وننتظر الابدآع مع نسمات الليل وسكونه,,/*


*لتصل همسآت قلبك الى قلوبنا..وعقولنآ* 


*ننتظر بوحـ قلمك..*


*..دمت بود..*
*♥♥♥*

----------


## فرح

هــــــــــلا وكل الغــــــــــلا بالغالييييييييين
*مـــــــــــــلاك* 
والووو حبيبتي اهلا ومرحبا فيك من جدييييد
واششششششششتنقنا لتوااااجدك بينا 
واكيد اسرتك في انتظااارك وانتظااار عطااائك الرااائع مثلك علاتووو
عوووده سعيده ان شاء الله 
موفقه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااااااا ملاك
عوده محموده غناتي

اخر الغيبات يارب
الف الحمدلله على السلامه

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن...

----------


## ملكه القلوب

أهلاً وسهلاً

حياك الله

نورتِ من جديد

ان شاء الله اخر الغيبات

فمرحباً بك

----------


## عاشقةالعتره

هــــــــــلا وكل الغــــــــــلا بالغالييييييييين
*مـــــــــــــلاك*

----------


## hope



----------


## ام الحلوين



----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## ملاك الررروح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *طبعاا فيه مرحب ولووو*
> *كفو والله* 
> *هلا وغلا بملالالالاكوو*
> *هلا بيك شذاااوي*
> *اشتقت لج وااااااااااجد**وكنت اسـأل عنج*
> *والله وانا كمان اشتقت لش بجد ودووم انتي في بالي* 
> *اتمنى غيابكِ كان ظرووف خير*
> ...



 مشكوووووووووووورة
شذااوي 
دائماً ما تخيبي ظني فيك 
أسعدني جداً انك أول المرحبين
تحياااااااتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

> *مرآحب ومليوون هلآ ملووكه ،،*
> *هلا قلبووو*
> 
> *منًوره برجعتش قلبووو =) ،،*
> *النور بوجودش* 
> *وإن شآء الله آخر الغيبآت قموره ،،*
> *إنشاء الله واكيد حتى لو غبت يوم يومين انشاء الله راجعة ماراح اطول الغيبات* 
> *وآكيد وحشتينآ =)*
> *والله وانتوا كمان وحشتووووني*  
> ...



 مشكووووووووورة
حبيبتي
على الترحيب الحلووو
ميرررسي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*بحر العجائب*
*ملكة سبأ*
*عاشقة المستحيل*
*ألف شكر لكم أحبتي*
*على الترحيب اللطيف* 
*أسعدني تواجدكم وترحيبكم*
*دمتم بحفظ المولى عز و جل*
*تحياااااتي الحاااارة*
*ملاك الررروح*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

> هــــــــــلا وكل الغــــــــــلا بالغالييييييييين
> 
> *مـــــــــــــلاك* 
> أنت الغلا كله
> والووو حبيبتي اهلا ومرحبا فيك من جدييييد
> هلا وألف هلا بيك فرووووووووحة
> واششششششششتنقنا لتوااااجدك بينا 
> وأنا كمان اشتقت لتواجدي بينكم
> واكيد اسرتك في انتظااارك وانتظااار عطااائك الرااائع مثلك علاتووو
> ...



ربي يسعد أيامك
ولا يحرمنا منك

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*أخي الفاضل*
*شبكة الناصرة*
*أم الشيخ*
*دمعة طفلة صغيرة*
*أشكركم كل الشكر*
*على ترحيبكم الراااااائع واللطيف*
*أسعدني تواجدكم وتواجدي بينكم من جديد*
*تحيااااااااااتي*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

ملكة القلوب
عاشقة العترة
hope

الشكر الجزيل لكم
أحبتي
على هذا الترحيب اللطيف
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
تحياااااتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

أم الحلوين
سموووورة
آيات الروح
ورد الياسمين

ألف شكر لكم 
على ترحيبكم اللطيف والراااااائع
أسعدني تواجدكم وترحيبكم
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
تحيااااتي الحااارة لكم جميعاً
وربي لا يحرمني تواجدكم العطر
ملاك الررروح

----------


## حلاالكون



----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## النظره البريئه

بكــل حـب وشـوق وآحـترآم 


*نستقبلك ونفرش طريقك بالورد..*


*ونعطر حبر الكلمآت بالمسك والعنبر*


*وننتظر الابدآع مع نسمات الليل وسكونه,,/*


*لتصل همسآت قلبك الى قلوبنا..وعقولنآ* 


*ننتظر بوحـ قلمك..*

----------


## كبرياء

*مسآئك معطر بالجود والأبدآع ..* 
*ويآهلآ والله فيك بالشبكهـ ...* 
*بأنتظآر جديدكـ دومـآ ..* 
*سي يوو*

----------


## حكايا الشموع



----------


## حسسينو



----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*هلا وسهلا ملوووكه*
*نور المنتدى بوجودش غاااااليتي*
*إن شاء الله آخر الغيبات...*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي لك*
*ودمتي بألف خير*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

>> ملآك الرووح <<




] ... كل شي يرحب بك ... [
كل شي يتبسم ويتوهج فرحا بقدومك 
كل شي ينمق عبارات الترحيب 
ويصوغ كلمات المحبه لوجودك 
كل شي ينتظر مشاركاتك 
*وقلمك الرائع* وابداعاتك 


كل شي يردد } حياك الله 
في *شبكة النآصرة الثقافية*




لكمـ مني أصدق مودتي وأح ـترآمي

دمتمـ بأبتسآم


^ــــــ^

----------


## ملاك الررروح

ألف شكر لكم أحبتي
على المرور العطر و الترحيب اللطيف والجميل
بل أشكركم من صميم قلبي على ترحيبكم الراااائع
الذي زادني شرفاً وفخراً بهذا الصرح الراااااااائع
ربي لا يحرمنا تواجدكم الكريم
ودمتم جميعا بحفظ الرحمن
دعواتي لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق
تحيااااااااااتي
ملاك الررروح

----------


## نور الهدى

*هلا والله بكل الغلا* 


*هلا بملوكة* 
*وينج مختفيه* 


*لك وحشة خيتو* 


*ونورتي من جديد* 


*وان شاء الله ما يجي غياب من جديد*

----------


## noor al zahra

[IMG]http://bentela7lam.***********/12.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ملاك الررروح

> *هلا والله بكل الغلا* 
> 
> *هلا بيك نوارة*
> 
> 
> *هلا بملوكة* 
> *وينج مختفيه* 
> 
> *في هالدنيا* 
> ...



 أنشاء الله خيتووو مايجي غياب

مشكوووووووووورة
غناااااااااتي
على مروركِ وترحيبكِ
أسعدني مروركِ
تحيااااتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

مشكووووووووووورة
خيتووو
نور الزهراء
على المرور العطر والترحيب الجميل
نورتي متصفحي واسعدني تواجدكِ
دمتي بكل ود
تحيااااااتي

----------

